# Victorian Snapper Reports



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just thought I'd post this in the hope that we'd get more reports up. In other Vic. fishing forums there is just a general header that peeps post in every season and so less fuss is involved. I was prompted to do this cos I noticed the thread in the main section got lots of comments regarding reds, but very few reports go in the trip section.

I can understand why. I can't be stuffed putting up pics and reports all the time and others probably feel the same. When the results of a session are ordinary who can be bothered posting about it, but a no show is still valuable info when planning a trip so maybe a broad topic header is the go. Bit late in the season, but hopefully we'll get more reports up - fish or no fish.

Anyway I'll kick it off with a no show on the reds at Silver Leaves in WP yesterday morning with the increasingly wayward and directionless Poddy. ;-) ;-) ;-)

We got the usual by catch and I dropped a thumping great red on a Lucanus. :? :? :? The stinkers were quiet too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWetSBtsAABNXgAAQQOUg4BEAP+/doCAAZEVP9I0mjaSM1PU2kx6SCKbJqH6iNAADT1EBPRxRdryjcttsyNXCNNEf3nHUrwKqzSgL2CzG9jd0PIOTyv3dbF01JB6LlJYVD96njMzTJ98VsDn4GEa3hW2ac0lZEHA4OJJdqSt9UQBRJCDgDf+LuSKcKEh1qQNtgA==


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Red!!!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

neither prsport or myself have had any success on the pinkies/ snapper around brighton. there was a big school of tiny pinkies about a week ago. i think the bigger ones are out further from brighton.


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Went off Mt.Eliza on Sunday, only 2 small pinkies (just size) in about 12-14m of water. Caught on 4inch Gulp Pumpkin Seed


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Varp this is a good idea as there is definitely a pattern to when Snapper come on the bite. I'm still learning and often reevaluate, and check my previous trip reports. 
The Snapper where I fish, at Redcliffe, northern Moreton Bay, are there off and on all year around.
Some thing I have noted and are worth noting when doing a log or report are:

A. location, location, location. There are definitely places that consistently produce fish, especially for 60+cm varieties, we often refer to a way point in our trip reports and these way points usually only cover an area the size of half a tennis court or smaller, go out side these ares and you catch nothing, get on top of them and get fish. Often you will here reports of blokes fishing a pylon and getting fish on one side and not another. A GPS is very valuable when relocating spot X, I always record a spot I catch a fish.

B. Water temp. When the water temperature drops a lot or goes up a lot the snapper go off the chew. Where I fish its reasonably shallow (3-6mtrs), at the end of Autumn through to winter, the water temp gradually goes down but it is still fairly warm and the Snapper are usually on the bite, but in August we get cold westerly winds come through and the water temp drop rapidly by 5-8 degrees and the fish go off the bite and dont come back till it warms up in September. Also in summer when we have prolonged northerlies the temp goes up and they go off the bite again.

C. Tide and moon phase. I havent seen any real difference concerning the moon phase, but tide, especially the first of the run in or first of the run out, will bring on the fish and usually when there is a new moon or a full moon the tide change is usually early morning or late afternoon, which is another prime time. I have definitely caught good fish early afternoon or lateish morning after the tide changes.

D. Current. Strong current they seem to bite higher up in the water column and less current I want to get as close to the bottom as possible. Also direction can be important as I catch most of my fish when moving the lure with the current.

E.Lure colour. Its worth noting what size and colour work in different locations. SP's anything with green and HB's bright colours work where I am and other locations will differ.

F.Water clarity. Probably not a huge thing but if the water is very clear or very cloudy, its usually hard to get a bite. Also too much fresh after heavy rain can turn them off, but a little bit of rain can bring them on.

G. Always note there gut content when filliting. At different times and different locations they will eat different stuff. Some times shell fish off the bottom, sometimes bait fish or Squid in mid water. Here they will often take bites out of large jelly fish :shock: .

Anyway a few things to think about when making a log. I will certainly be intrested in any info on catching them down in Vic.........all knowledge is good


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcwS0TYAAAtfgAAQQAGAEoCAWIAnbd7AIABBU9NNBMmJiaNkhQADQAAegSmTCq0XssJF3p5CcuqCOrm9Qw8nFku1bRraCQY1a5wVyJjexklChjIJy9+1urQAf+LuSKcKEhmCWibA


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Paul if I was to write confidently about all I know about snapper and their pecadillos you'd have room on the back of a postage stamp. :lol:

I do read as much as I can from forums and mags to hanging around the ramps and while some things in our annual snapper season are consistent here in Vic, the variables will do your head in. I've heard everything from silver whiting get hammered in the morning then in the arvo they will only touch squid, falling barometer - no good, yet others bag out on the easterly in a low.....not saying there's anything wrong with diaries. Far from it, if it gives you the confidence to get out and have a crack then good. The whole charm of the sport is in trying to crack the code, but if only someone will make the fish co-operate when I choose to get out there. :? :? :?

Huey has ignored my pleas this season. Time to find another god. Wonder if Ganesh is any good???


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Great idea Varp,
I live on the peninsula (mt martha) and i have started doing a diary this year. What i've found this year is fresh squid heads, 12 -18mtrs, lures 5" gulp in "sapphire shine" fished very slow. I've had good success this year on fish from 1kg - 4kg being my best. I think the best time is definatley after a big wind has lashed the bay.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Good work Varp!
Monday 8th Dec - Sunnyside, 5am with 3 other yakkers. Trolled HB's for snapper, from 13m to 16m. No hits.
Hb's are no longer the flavour of the month.  3rd straight outing with no reds on HB's (all in December).


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Varp yes there is lots of variables, but if you can find a pattern it will narrow it down considerably. For instance way point 94 has been firing off and on for the last 2 weeks (caught 2 fish 60+ and today a 70+  and dropped 3 good sized fish  ). The times I've been catching fish has been on the run in tide and when the wind has been blowing 15+kts from the east all on the same lure (I usually try a few different types). It may only fire for a couple of weeks or months who knows, but when the conditions are the same again I'll go again.

If you have a little more detail other than a location and a date, you will narrow it down, even more detail and you can get it spot on.

Anyway if I just could work out where the 8kg ones are then I would be a happy man.

Great idea, good luck and I hope it leads to some good fish. 

BLOODY HELL RED!!!I dont mind sharing that info with you and the Mexicans, but I dont want Lazybugger finding out this stuff other wise he will be out catching me again. :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdQAN08AADNfgAAQcKWAGjZ21Ko/9/7wMAD6qYap6ZU3pI9I09TJo0YhoNAekAoMk9KGRgRpiDJgAmaganogVPMoam0hs1IPUBtI8KaKPQRQ35jCvvxX1zdonQrF9t4fo05PxOLlMmkVq1S2I1XvZSNqrlDJXZylvLWhBtVW7jzuWYrNi3IGowYslNBYeTdsBcWZH714rQNubz3PEcOq5nKnYte5rCSFREE6t9sEMhJAsDtNy78cmlGg+sL6Jg54eQGh0c8c5RNDGYPTXrOkrVqG/haali8jhQWNslaJEovQIEJYwhAX1wdZMK1wjO+Cgc9Js1OzY+pNXO23PSBREIRTBOKyUkGASMlZEcEChIq+KV0iEGmnFqxOw4Id/JZ/F3JFOFCQ1AA3Tw==


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I went out of mornington 16m on monday morning 15/12, The work fairy and mother nature have been a pair of bitches the last few weeks so i was determined to get out. Well the two ladies in question did it again, One with rain wind and lumps and the other with a breakdown service call at 6.50am. Your presence is required immediately. (yeah boss, on way. Stuck in traffic.) anyway. I was using Rockets on a slow troll, Only option under the circumstances. Only had one hit but that missed the hooks. It was enough to keep me interested, but thats all. Point is, they are still there. 
Some good reports from the top end of the bay. In between the two piers in port Melbourne. Also off Willy on the edge of the channel. Word is the fish are schooling so you need to sound around a bit to find em.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

you got any clue whats working on the snappies down in port melbourne. when the weathor is good i wouldnt mind hitting it up


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I took my young nephew (god-son) out in the stinker this morning into 17m off Altona. He eats, lives and breathes fishing, but doesn't get much opportunity to get out.

He got a nice 50cm+ flathead on a squidgy flick bait, which is a big fish for that depth. He continued to swap and change and try different plastics, as well as experimenting with different techniques. He got smashed by a 3kg snapper on his light overhead baitcasting outfit. This fish had his Shimano baitcaster (can't remember the model) smoking and it actually started to fall to bits while he was fighting the fish. It's only 12 months old and hardly used, but should be repairable. :shock: As that fish got boatside, two baited rods took off for a triple. Finished with 13 snapper. Five around the 35cms, and eight between 2 and 3.5 kgs.

My mum came out also and caught her first ever snapper 

I forgot the damn camera, so these pics were taken after the fish had been cleaned and scaled at the boat ramp. Mum and Dad had taken their share.




























Unfortunately, I'm going to have to do it all over again tomorrow :twisted: :shock: 8)

Cheers


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

zipper said:


> you got any clue whats working on the snappies down in port melbourne. when the weathor is good i wouldnt mind hitting it up


Bait Mate. 
If you are without a sounder, Either 1) berley, set at least two rods, sit back and read a book.
or 2) Use No berley, set 2 rods and flick a placcie with a 3rd rod. If you dont do any good. Move 200m. put fresh baits every time. move every 30mins.
If you do have a sounder, turn it off and do the same thing.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Donutslayer said:


> zipper said:
> 
> 
> > you got any clue whats working on the snappies down in port melbourne. when the weathor is good i wouldnt mind hitting it up
> ...


excelent, thanks mate. now to get the huey to turn down the wind a bit :twisted:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I fished Seaford this morning with Rapalas and a new Outback owner, Phil.

I got 1 fish and Phil got 2. All 3 were around 3 kilos.

Hardbodies are officialy back :lol:

Cheers


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice work HobieVic, i need to get out and pick up a few for christmas lunch this year  pressures on :? and glad to hear the HB's are back working for you


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

OHH Scott I was gonna head out today but i put it off for tomorow and did some painful holiday homework  I will go tomorow if anybody is interested

Scott what depth did you say they were in and what time did ya get em??
cheers


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Chris

Around 12 metres deep off the Seaford drain. Its about 3k out just south of the Patto entrance.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Darren, I hate you :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good feed again. Next time you head out on a Sunday or Monday you can tow me out to your spot :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

....and Kelly can tow me. Get a daisy chain going. :lol:

Some nice fish still about :shock: :shock: :shock: very encouraging.....


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> Darren, I hate you :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good feed again. Next time you head out on a Sunday or Monday you can tow me out to your spot :lol:


You're really gonna hate me now Kelly. :twisted:

Six more this morning :shock: 8)

If it's any consolation, they were smaller fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Caught another Red this morning off Carrum in 10m of water on Rapala Tail Dancer. 4.4Kg
As HobieVic said - HB's are back on the menu!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Outstanding fish there Matty and good to see the HB's back in form!


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice bag there! Looks like you couldnt wipe the smile off the young fellas face if you tried!  
a lot better than my donuts of late!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.launchingway.com.au/pages/report.asp
they are some nice fish off the kayak indeed, love the look of the tempo with electric aswell


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Not much from me and a bunch of yakkers off Ricketts. Fished pre dawn with HB's and placcies for zippo. I'll let the others talk for themselves, but not a lot going on this morning.

...and good to meet cha Al, Andrew, Dale, Owen and that other bloke that reminded me of the mad professor in Back to the Future in his oddly, but brilliantly engineered yak last seen heading off into the froth.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

varp said:


> Not much from me and a bunch of yakkers off Ricketts. Fished pre dawn with HB's and placcies for zippo. I'll let the others talk for themselves, but not a lot going on this morning.
> 
> ...and good to meet cha Al, Andrew, Dale, Owen and that other bloke that reminded me of the mad professor in Back to the Future in his oddly, but brilliantly engineered yak last seen heading off into the froth.


Ross more or less has summed it up for the day. I managed to pick up a 75cm Pike and a 30cm Pinkie. We did almost get run over by some prick in his [email protected]#king big million dollar boat, he actually headed at us on purpose :twisted: the [email protected]#ker.
Was a nice morning on the briny stuff.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> varp said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah I got out at a late start at 10 till 1 but had no succsess either  AND thE fuNNY part IS!! I too had a big ass boat actually "MASSIVE" boat flying right at me and going past with in 10m of me and then I was confronted by this freakin tidle wave :twisted: ;-) Then he sees what his done and stops and almost craps his pants thinking his gonna drown me :shock: .
BUT it was B E A utiful out there


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

salmonsnature said:


> Yeah I got out at a late start at 10 till 1 but had no succsess either  AND thE fuNNY part IS!! I too had a big ass boat actually "MASSIVE" boat flying right at me and going past with in 10m of me and then I was confronted by this freakin tidle wave :twisted: ;-) Then he sees what his done and stops and almost craps his pants thinking his gonna drown me :shock: .
> BUT it was B E A utiful out there


Therin lies the paradox in melbourne sportfishing. The fish love it when its rough, but its, well, rough. When its smooth every fucken tool in melbourne comes out to destroy the serenity for the rest of us. Bit rough too me thinks.

Sean


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

laughing cos its true!!! ....and that's it - beaudiful day...happy campers all over the shop, fuggin jet skis, pleasure cruisers, yachts and every kind of watercraft that has ever been made is out there doing it and the fish just sulk.

:?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

This is the reason I like fishing Corio bay less boat traffic no jet skies and no wankers in big boats trying to swamp you. On a day like yesterday would have had more success targeting whiting :?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Twas a day to kick back with a few brews, a trickle of bread crumbs and tuna oil and give those dancing gars and ting a hiding.

Hasn't got the glory of coming back with a fully fanged and deranged looking snook for the all the mums and dads and bug eyed kids to go 'ohhhhhh' over, but yeah...days like that you just gotta go with the flow. Mind you Kel I will arrange a full on beach party if you one day manage to drag a thresher up onto the sands!!!


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Went of Mt.Eliza tonight, caught 7 under size pinkies (all about 25-26cm) on soft plastics - Pumpkin Seed. Was good fun, but just a little to small!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

varp said:


> Twas a day to kick back with a few brews, a trickle of bread crumbs and tuna oil and give those dancing gars and ting a hiding.
> 
> Hasn't got the glory of coming back with a fully fanged and deranged looking snook for the all the mums and dads and bug eyed kids to go 'ohhhhhh' over, but yeah...days like that you just gotta go with the flow. Mind you Kel I will arrange a full on beach party if you one day manage to drag a thresher up onto the sands!!!


Ross it's going to happen I am a determined bastard so start organising that party :lol:


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

The guys got threshers off barwon heads last week, and one of the guys from work got 2 off Jan juk less than 1km off shore think it might have been in geoff wilsons report, dont have the gear myself for sharks, looks like fun though, :lol: stick a rapala in your chin skull some tequla and off you go. good luck if you give it a go. regards sliderman :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hooked up with Al this morning at Ricketts. Trolled HB's down past Quiet Corner along the park boundary pre dawn, then fluffed about in 16 metres with a Lucanus and flicking SP's. Got a bit excited by some of the marks on the FF, but then realised that there is a hell of a lot of crap in the bay at the moment.

Never seen so much rubbish down that far. :? :? :? Hardly any stinkers either which was weird...

Got nuffink. Off at eight thirty and left Al to it. Beaudiful day ...blah blah blah

Last post from me for a while...going West camping.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Anybody wrangled any snapper up recently???
They seem to be off the bite.... or my fishing skills are in question. :twisted:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Heaps of very small pinkies no bigger then your hand, I did manage to get one nice pinkie of 47cm the biggest for me this season :shock: :?  at Point Cook right next to the RAAF pier on Monday also had several big hits but no hook ups and a couple bite off's :shock: (using 6kg leader) baits used squid pilchard and pippi the bigger fish took squid. Water was very murky with an overcast sky and light breeze.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Cheerz Kelly.
Nice work, hopefully you get some more upgrades soon.

Be nice to see ya at patto lakes tomorrow if ya can make it.
We are trying to get a few the AKFF crew together for fish and lunch.!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hope a few turn out. I'll be head down and arse up in a trench.

Hope yers have a good one!!!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

no go mate the fishing tackle industry has me tied up on Saturdays


----------

